# SUZHOU | Suzhou Greenland Center | 358m | 1175ft | 77 fl | T/O



## z0rg

FINAL RENDER





















































by SOM Chicago

Location: Wujiang CBD, Suzhou's 3rd skyscraper area.
http://suzhou.house.sina.com.cn/news/2011-07-17/073730774.shtml
http://www.subaonet.com/html/wujiang/2011717/I659C4GFE770K66.html

About Wujiang masterplan. Greenland tower will be probably the only 200m+ tower. The rest of the plots seem to be <200m midrises.
http://sub.funxoo.com/200911/zhuanti_bhxc.html

One of the proposals for the main tower, rejected one. 325m.
http://www.sunyat.com/chengshizongheti/201102022Q1L20111298863792.html

Current proposal, and hopefully final:


----------



## EuropeanChancellor

I don´t see anything special about this, just a next boxy supertall hno: I´d rather see some kind of organic design, which is beautiful and even ecologicaly and economicaly more sustainable :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

im good with boxy, nice heiight


----------



## strandeed

EuropeanChancellor said:


> I´d rather see some kind of organic design, which is beautiful and even ecologicaly and economicaly more sustainable :cheers:


lol what?

do you have any idea what you are talking about?


----------



## Þróndeimr

SOM Chicago wins competition to design the Wujiang Greenland Tower

The Chicago office of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM) has announced their victory in an international competition to design the Greenland Group Suzhou Center in Wujiang, China. The 358-meter tower’s efficient split-core configuration demands a double-take, as the “curved, tapered form unifies the office, hotel and residential uses within a single volume.” More on ArchDaily.














































^^ :drool:


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

Wow, this is such a step up from the previous design. I hope it's definitive.


----------



## boschb

:nocrook: Perfect design, best super tall proposal i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Myster E

Absolutely amazing and harmonious design


----------



## Jay

WOW! I love it


Why can't chicago design that for itself lol

JK good for Suzhou


----------



## ganghui

Wow that's just epic!! Incredible design, Im so happy this will be built in Suzhou! It really looks futuristic, like taken from the 2100's...


----------



## KillerZavatar

this is open like one of these malls, but like on the highest floor you can look 200m down :nuts:


----------



## patrykus

Long time since I've seen such interesting design proposed last time. So does anyone knows whats the schedule plan for this one? When we can expect first preparations etc?


----------



## GIGIGAGA

SOM, you are the King


----------



## Thanial

Such a beautiful design deserves to be even taller :nuts: It reminds me of Kingkey 100 and Dalian Greenland Centre merged into one :lol:


----------



## Sparxter

More information on this website:

http://www.som.com/content.cfm/greenland_group_suzhou_center


----------



## CoCoMilk

SDASLFDKAS Sexy.


----------



## everywhere

Upgrade to Prep status?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Amazing design indeed.


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> Amazing design indeed.


It has some similarities to kinkey 100 and pearl river tower


----------



## KillerZavatar

and look at that atrium :drool:


----------



## z0rg

By 油腻君. Moved to u/c


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

great news


----------



## ANDRETO

Marvellous!! :banana: epper: :cucumber:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

This building reminds me of Wuhan Greenland and Pearl River combined. Good Job SOM!


----------



## kanye

Aug 16 by 油腻君


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice. This will be a large pit soon. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see this beauty rise. SOM are legendary.


----------



## FM 2258

ThatOneGuy said:


> Amazing. Forgot all about this tower.


Same here. I'm still not sure where this is located in Suzhou. Wujiang looks like a big area when I look it up on the map.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

i can't wait to see this rise!!!


----------



## DYTIAM0




----------



## 油腻君

Oh!my pics


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
most of the pictures here come from gaoloumi, but they are always credited


----------



## kanye

Sep 13 by xiaozi


----------



## kanye

Sep 13 by xiaozi


----------



## kanye

Oct 16 by superl0ver


----------



## yzenith

Nice Building, looks beautiful


----------



## Munwon

Bottomed out


----------



## surferkid.sd

EuropeanChancellor said:


> I don´t see anything nevada pools special about this, just a next boxy supertall hno: I´d rather see some kind of organic design, which is beautiful and even ecologicaly and economicaly more sustainable :cheers:


Dude these renditions are beautiful what are you talking about?!


----------



## Munwon

It has begun!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh, sweet. Can't wait to see it rising :cheers:


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Exciting to see this tower going up! Here's interview with developer Greenland Group during 2012 CTBUH. In Chinese with English subtitles. 

Retrieved via youtube. Key points: 
- multi-function supertall, residential consideration 
- almost rectangular form, atrium with crossed structure
- operable windows, outdoor connection, view to Lake Tai 

https://youtu.be/8-yUEJYFahk?t=10s

Design images of floor plate and atrium, from SOM website.


----------



## oscillation

by 油腻君
 *Fat June *

Wujiang Taihu New Town

*03.12.2016*


----------



## oscillation

via 油腻君
 *Fat June *


----------



## oscillation

by 呵呵212 

Second crane.


----------



## oscillation

by engangning·


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Atrium facade wind studies by SOM (2012), via CTBUH.


----------



## oscillation

by 呵呵212


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Rising above the clouds of Wujiang, by SOM via CTBUH


----------



## oscillation

by 海边追浪
 Seaside chasing waves


----------



## WhiteGerbera

Sending Chinese New Year vibes for this tower! 
CFD analysis from SOM website. 









Floor plans via architizer.com


----------



## oscillation

by 都市生活家
 * Urban life home*


----------



## pau_p1

Wow looks impressive...


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

by 呵呵212












by jonda


----------



## binhai

Whole area is booming at once..


----------



## oscillation

by fat june via *engangning·*










by 非凡城市
 * Extraordinary city*


----------



## binhai

I love how China keeps booming and no one can do anything about it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
A few years ago, a lot of Chinese B tier cities were getting their landmark tower. I was a bit afraid that they wouldn't have any reason to build more supertalls, but rather fill in their skylines around their landmarks. Now the same B tier cities are building their second and third supertall with no stop in sign and all fear vanished :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by 呵呵212


----------



## oscillation

by engangning·


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

by 白衬衫/
 *White shirt/*

Wu Jiang Taihu New City


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

by engangning·


----------



## RoctechMachinery

Suzhou is beautiful for its neighboring waters. the designed project seems to be harmonious with the waters. so nice.


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns 

2017-8-6


----------



## WhiteGerbera

The changes in floor plates are so subtle. Like the sophisticated design even though we can only see the slabs for now.


----------



## oscillation

by moo-ns


----------



## Qweoiu

Can't wait to see this visually stunning tower be completed!


----------



## oscillation

yuwei66

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201709/04/131408xs8ow6vvfdv88j84.jpg


----------



## zwamborn

2017-10-08 by papap


----------



## oscillation

via 飞行都市 * Flying city*


----------



## oscillation

by 15151515235


----------



## oscillation

by 
moo-ns


----------



## oscillation

15151515235


----------



## Munwon

Greenland does it again!


----------



## oscillation

by crown8


----------



## oscillation

by 
老牛白渡


----------



## oscillation

by creatorzhu


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫


----------



## oscillation

by creatorzhu


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫





























by pteda


----------



## Tupac96

02/01/19










Posted by Gusu City Science on Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

by dajiaoguaishou


----------



## oscillation

by ikestark










by angus1107


----------



## oscillation

by pteda


----------



## Munwon

Those wavy bending highrises are some of the best designs in China


----------



## oscillation

by ParadiseWalk


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫


----------



## oscillation

by creatorzhu










by 54葫葫


----------



## oscillation

by dongdong01


----------



## oscillation

by 54葫葫

*4.27*

*61-62fl*


----------



## oscillation

by creatorzhu


----------



## oscillation

by 想要摸摸大


----------



## oscillation

by 油腻君


----------



## oscillation

by builtopgroup


----------



## oscillation

*by tsingsong 5.2























*


----------



## oscillation

*by 54葫葫 2020/05/10


















*


----------



## oscillation

*by tsingsong












































*


----------



## little universe

by 薛定谔的蓝猫 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

I am upset that they won't put helipad 








Greenland Group Suzhou Center | SOM - Arch2O.com


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> I am upset that they won't put helipad


Not every building needs a helipad, this building has an atrium opening up to the sky, a helipad would ruin the design.


----------



## little universe

by IT届最帅的男人  on 500px









by IT届最帅的男人  on 500px









by Asterism on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

so lonely, I am waiting for more buildings for this area


----------



## kanye

June 04 by LINKPRO


----------



## oscillation

*by 54葫葫

2020/06/14














*


----------



## erkantang

Is it me or is the construction extremely slow. Also est. height ?


----------



## Zaz965

slow, indeed, but my fingers are crossed


----------



## little universe

by szjinge on 500px









by szjinge on 500px





​


----------



## trustevil

Is that a river in the first pic cuz that's a n extremely wide body of water


----------



## KillerZavatar

trustevil said:


> Is that a river in the first pic cuz that's a n extremely wide body of water


It is one of the eastern 'fingers' (the most southern one) of Taihu. At that spot the 'finger' is around 3km wide. The whole Lake is pretty much a 65km circle (to me it looks like a fist) made of water though. Larger than Suzhou itself and surrounded by Huzhou, Suzhou, and Wuxi.


----------



## EightFive

Zaz965 said:


> I am upset that they won't put helipad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenland Group Suzhou Center | SOM - Arch2O.com



Helipads at this height are mostly pointless.


----------



## trustevil

KillerZavatar said:


> It is one of the eastern 'fingers' (the most southern one) of Taihu. At that spot the 'finger' is around 3km wide. The whole Lake is pretty much a 65km circle (to me it looks like a fist) made of water though. Larger than Suzhou itself and surrounded by Huzhou, Suzhou, and Wuxi.


That's awesome geography. Big lake around the city or cities


----------



## oscillation

*by 54葫葫

2020/07/11

finally the core is t/o, very slow is this year














*


----------



## little universe

by szjinge on 500px




​


----------



## the spliff fairy

what's the curvaceous building at bottom?


----------



## trustevil

Man I wish this were going up out here in SLC lol. Even these 300ft buildings seem big up close but this is massive compared to anything here.


----------



## zwamborn

2021-06-20 by angus1107


----------



## Zaz965

so lonely, this area needs more skyscrapers and supertalls


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, it is not lonely anymore, take a look at this project 
it will be behind suzhou greenland
















SUZHOU | Suzhou Bay International Enterprise Center |...


2021-01-30 by creatorzhu




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation

*by **Cardigan*

*
















*

*by **18687262372*

*















*


----------



## little universe

by Asterism on 500px



​


----------



## trustevil

LEDs look nice. Love this building


----------



## oscillation

*via **Cardigan*

*





































*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-02 by LLucas


----------



## trustevil

I'm in love... I hope the crown gets some type of cladding too


----------



## A Chicagoan

苏州湾大剧院夜景 by 永泰天成 on 500px.com


----------



## trustevil

Nice lights


----------



## The seventh shape

Not really. Almost every significant new tower in China gets covered with these kinds of lights, thousands of cheap LEDs, and after a few months, nay a few weeks, they start breaking or going on the blink and they aren't fixed or maintained. Then it looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## trustevil

Well hopefully that doesn't happen here.


----------



## little universe

by 忘不了 on 500px








by 忘不了 on 500px








by Turbo on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

独秀 by 永泰天成 on 500px


----------



## little universe

by 130****7237 on 500px








by 130****7237 on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-10 by LLucas

The Greenland logo is gone










Backside


----------



## Munwon

I'm glad they took down the Greenland sign. Love this building!


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> I'm glad they took down the Greenland sign. Love this building!


it is because they will put the sign above the cladding, isn't it?


----------



## trustevil

It reminds me of the building they just finished here in salt lake. Though they haven't fixed the missing glass on the crown out here, kinda like this one in Suzhou. I wish this were in my city it'd tower above everything


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 5 by 54葫葫 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

it reminds me strongly this building with unfinished cladding on the top in são paulo
















Mirante do Vale - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## WiseSupernova

Zaz965 said:


> it reminds me strongly this building with unfinished cladding on the top in são paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirante do Vale - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I think you analyze helipads better than facade claddings 😂💛


----------



## A Chicagoan

WiseSupernova said:


> I think you analyze helipads better than facade claddings 😂💛


I think it's the lack of cladding on the two buildings that Zaz finds similar...


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> I think it's the lack of cladding on the two buildings that Zaz finds similar...


greenland suzhou doesn't have helipad. I am upset 😭


----------



## 499towersofchina

https://www.ixigua.com/7053735891302842888?logTag=33993a16bfa4b33c1d70



Recent screenshot from an aerial video on Xigua.


----------



## redcode

Jan 17









苏州湾大剧院 by 文俊在路上 on 500px


----------



## little universe

2022.01.17








by 文俊在路上 on 500px


​


----------



## kanye

January 30 by LLucas


----------



## little universe

by Guxiang on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 23 by 54葫葫 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye

May 14 by 18687262372


----------



## zwamborn

2022-05-19 by Cardigan


----------



## kenamour

May 21 by yipxz的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 2 by rexlee on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe

by 雨后的旷野 on 500px








by Bournepx  on 500px


​


----------



## kenamour

Jul 15 by 十全街的猫


----------



## little universe

by 凡凡 on 500px








by Daniel SHAO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

2022.09.02








by 史译能Mirooooo on 500px








by 史译能Mirooooo on 500px








by 史译能Mirooooo on 500px


​


----------

